# Schwinn Springer Broken Key - The Fix ???



## Phantom Man (Mar 18, 2016)

Any advice on how to remove a broken key in a Schwinn springer fork? 
Thanks!!!  Sean


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2016)

If you can grip the broken key with a small pair of needle nose pliers, you should be able to turn it into the locked position and then pull the broken piece out.
That will give you the pattern to take to a locksmith to have a copy made.
The AN code is on the tumbler, so with the piece and the code,you'll  probably be able to have a replacement made.
Wes Pinchot here on the Cabe aka The Fender Doctor, might be able to fix you up with an original key or fix your situation if you like.
Send him a message. I'm sure he can help you out.


----------



## Phantom Man (Mar 18, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> If you can grip the broken key with a small pair of needle nose pliers, you should be able to turn it into the locked position and then pull the broken piece out.
> That will give you the pattern to take to a locksmith to have a copy made.
> The AN code is on the tumbler, so with the piece and the code,you'll  probably be able to have a replacement made.
> Wes Pinchot here on the Cabe aka The Fender Doctor, might be able to fix you up with an original key or fix your situation if you like.
> Send him a message. I'm sure he can help you out.



Thanks.. I eroded the key in my attempts at removal but can get to the locked position. I'll try again and thanks for the help.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2016)

I should have mentioned, that the key can only be removed in the locked position.
Spray a little WD40 in there to help get it to slide out.
But again, don't try to pull it out until you have it in the locked position.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 18, 2016)

I've managed to extract them when eroded with two sewing needles or two paper clips..... just takes patients : )

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 18, 2016)

Also tweezers that are very very pointed work well... my x hated that I used hers, but they worked!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phantom Man (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks guys for the advise and humor... Sean


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 18, 2016)

Find a small wood screw with fairly fine threads that comes to a decent point. Gently turn it in between the key nub and the lock body. It doesn't take much,  use a bit of pressure but don't force it.  Then yank screw straight back. This often extracts the key nub.  Here's how it works:  The lock body is hardened, the screw threads won't dig into it.  The key nub is soft metal, the screw threads dig into it. 
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Phantom Man (Mar 19, 2016)

greenephantom said:


> Find a small wood screw with fairly fine threads that comes to a decent point. Gently turn it in between the key nub and the lock body. It doesn't take much,  use a bit of pressure but don't force it.  Then yank screw straight back. This often extracts the key nub.  Here's how it works:  The lock body is hardened, the screw threads won't dig into it.  The key nub is soft metal, the screw threads dig into it.
> Cheers, Geoff



Thanks, Geoff


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 19, 2016)

IF YOU DO NEED MY HELP,
EMAIL DIRECT:wespinchot@yahoo.com
THANKS FOR THE REFERRAL
WES!


----------



## Phantom Man (Mar 19, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> IF YOU DO NEED MY HELP,
> EMAIL DIRECT:wespinchot@yahoo.com
> THANKS FOR THE REFERRAL
> WES!



Thanks, Wes. I'm going to fight with it a while longer and will be contacting you for keys or more soon..


----------

